# Any original Nintendo fans out there?



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

Just curious if anyone still uses the original Nintendo game console? I would like to find the game Bubble Bobble


----------



## njodis (Nov 8, 2006)

Yeah, I still play oldschool Nintendo once in a while. I have a Sony PSP with a NES emulator and every NES game they ever made. It's pretty awesome. 

If you really want Bubble Bobble, I bet you could find it on eBay for very cheap.


----------



## xboxfreak (Jul 22, 2008)

I love the original and super nintendo. I would look on ebay or look into emulators.


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I still have my old NES console I got for Christmas when I was about 13. I don't play it much anymore, but a few years back I bought a bunch of used games on ebay. I would highly recommend Kirby's Adventure, which was released just a short time before the original NES died off. Excellent graphics and sound, plus its a really fun game. Another one I like is Felix the Cat, which is a side scroller much like the Mario Bros. series.


----------



## Mr. Frostie (Nov 2, 2008)

I don't have an NES anymore but my favorite games were SMB3 and Punchout.


----------



## bezoomny (Feb 10, 2007)

Original Nintendo was before my time, but I loved the Super Nintendo.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Mr. Frostie said:


> I don't have an NES anymore but my favorite games were SMB3 and Punchout.


good choice.
I liked metroid and contra a lot.
And of course dragon warrior and final fantasy.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Lonelyguy said:


> I still have my old NES console I got for Christmas when I was about 13. I don't play it much anymore, but a few years back I bought a bunch of used games on ebay. I would highly recommend Kirby's Adventure, which was released just a short time before the original NES died off. Excellent graphics and sound, plus its a really fun game. Another one I like is Felix the Cat, which is a side scroller much like the Mario Bros. series.


Yes, those are both classics... Felix the Cat was one of my favorites.
I still have my NES, but no games =[


----------



## shyvr6 (Feb 18, 2008)

I wish I still had my original Nintendo. I miss blowing all the dust out of the cartridges to get it to work, lol.


----------



## Polar (Dec 16, 2006)

I never had a Nintendo, but I remember I enjoyed my friend's. My first console was the SNES, and that was the only one I ever had too. Well, if you don't count the Game Boy that my parents returned after a day because I bought it with their credit card.

And damn, I loved Bubble Bobble! It used to be one of my favorite games on arcade machines. Ahh, the theme song brings back memories...


----------



## nightrain (Nov 17, 2008)

Mega Man 2 is the best game ever!

I still have a working NES with around 20 games.


----------



## brimontz (Nov 10, 2003)

Super Mario Brothers 3 was my favorite on the original Nintendo. I remember playing that during my first year at Ohio State. I also got a TurboGraphx-16 that year, and I played a lot of Bonk's Adventure (a side scrolling game featuring a head-banging caveman).

But for me "original" Nintendo means the stand-up arcade video games like the original Donkey Kong (a game that for some reason I was never very good at) and the original Mario Brothers. I miss those games.

Brian


----------



## Sabreth (Dec 2, 2004)

A friend of mine still has his Nintendo. Almost every time I visit him we bust out this masterpiece.


----------



## Mc Borg (Jan 4, 2008)

Batman! One of my favorite NES games as a kid.
I love the music in this game.


----------



## smalltowngirl (Feb 17, 2006)

I had a Nintendo. I know we had a slew of games, but I can't remember them all. The only ones I remember besides Mario are Tiny Tune Adventures, The Little Mermaid, The Simpsons: Bart vs. The Space Mutants, and Who Framed Roger Rabbit. Oh, and that shooting duck game.


----------



## SilentLoner (Jan 30, 2006)

I used to have one of those, all I can remember playing though is Super Mario - don't think I ever finished the game.


----------



## Noca (Jun 24, 2005)

My stupid brother sold our NES


----------



## shyguydan222 (Nov 1, 2008)

My fav games from that console was Super Mario 1-3 and also Final Fantasy


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

:yay NES fans !! ... I <3 this system !!


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

I didn't have NES myself, but played it a ton at a friend's house.
Battletoads, Mega Man 2 and Darkwing Duck in particular.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Got my first NES when I was 6, and I've been a fan ever since. As a matter of fact, I fired up the classic sidescrolling shooter Fantasy Zone yesterday.


----------



## Zadra (Jan 14, 2011)

Logan X said:


> good choice.
> I liked metroid and contra a lot.


I loved classic side scrolling shooters. Probably moreso then the trademark platformers like Mario and Kirby


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

Nintendo was crappy, always froze, I prefer Supernintendo.


----------



## Snuffy (Oct 5, 2010)

I never owned the NES but my best friend did, so I got to play it a lot. Really loved the Double Dragon games (-wound up beating Double Dragon II during a stay in the psych ward :b). Blowing on cartridges was such a hoot.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

Zadra said:


> I loved classic side scrolling shooters. Probably moreso then the trademark platformers like Mario and Kirby


Me too. Contra, Metroid, Megaman, Castlevania and Turrican ftw!
It's sad that all 2d platformers are all turning into 3d. I can't wait until they make a new Metroid game in colorful 2d. And please, no 3d side scroller like megaman X8. It's horrible and it looks so ugly.

And they should make more sidecrolling Rpgs like Simon's Quest, Rygar or Wonderboy in monster land.

So, everyone, what not so popular Nintendo games do you like? Faxanadu, Cobra Triangle? RC Pro AM?

Those games were good!


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Logan X said:


> Me too. I'm not a big fan of kirby. :b
> It's sad that all 2d platformers are all turning into 3d. I can't wait until they make a new metroid game in colorful 2d. And please, no 3d side scroller like megaman X8. It's horrible and it looks so ugly.
> 
> *So, everyone, what not so popular Nintendo games do you like? Faxanadu, Cobra Triangle? RC Pro AM*?
> ...


I loved RC Pro Am

I also remember spending countless hours playing a game called 'Master Blaster'. It must not have been that popular, because I rarely hear it mentioned when the topic of classic NES games comes up.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

yeah, master blaster is an unknown gem. That game is seriously fun. 
Btw, did you use the grenade pause cheat to kill some bosses? :b


----------



## astrophysics (Feb 5, 2011)

i got a nes when i was 4 or 5 and my favorite game of all time was "little nemo: the dream master."

i liked feeding the animals candy and then riding on them. it was so cool.


----------



## JayDontCareEh (Jul 16, 2007)

Didn't even know about that.

Probably would have been really helpful though, some of them end bosses were pretty tough.


----------



## nothing to fear (Mar 23, 2005)

ShinAkuma said:


> Nintendo was crappy, always froze


Did you try to blow in it?


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

Does anyone still have a R.O.B for there Nintendo ??


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

nothing to fear said:


> Did you try to blow in it?


yeah, blowing in it always worked


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)




----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Lest we grow *too* nostalgic, most of the games released on the NES weren't very good. I'm old enough to remember the frustration of relying on nothing but vertical take-off jump kicks in Bayou Billy, or the confusion of wandering around aimlessly in Friday the 13th, in an overworld that played out like an endless walk cycle on The Flintstones. Some games were barely playable, and I don't mean that as hyperbole. A game could be truly terrible in every regard, and still be considered a hit back in the day (I'm looking at you, Bart vs. the Space Mutants). It wasn't until the arms race between Nintendo and Sega that console video games really began hitting a consistent watermark of quality. 

Basically, every NES game that wasn't made by Nintendo or a handful of the best developers was probably crap in a cartridge. That said, those truly quality NES games are really amazing. I've half a mind to go slip into something a little more Galaga, right now.


----------



## foe (Oct 10, 2010)

I don't have the original NES console but I do play it on here. http://nesbox.com/

I like playing Mario, Contra, Ninja Turtles and Double Dragon on there.


----------



## SociallyBroken (Oct 3, 2010)

anonymid said:


>


OMG :lol ... lol catz!!!


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

erasercrumbs said:


> Lest we grow *too* nostalgic, most of the games released on the NES weren't very good. I'm old enough to remember the frustration of relying on nothing but vertical take-off jump kicks in Bayou Billy, or the confusion of wandering around aimlessly in Friday the 13th, in an overworld that played out like an endless walk cycle on The Flintstones. Some games were barely playable, and I don't mean that as hyperbole. A game could be truly terrible in every regard, and still be considered a hit back in the day (I'm looking at you, Bart vs. the Space Mutants).


Deadly Towers, remember it? hahaha. God that game gave me nightmares. So damn hard, and only because it was poorly done. I still played it a lot though.


----------



## Aphexfan (Jan 12, 2011)

Come on people! Wheres the love for duck hunt?? :stu


----------



## suddenstorm (Feb 2, 2011)

^ Wow. Now you're really takin me back!


----------



## ImmortalxApathy (Feb 19, 2011)

Regular Nintendo is awesome. If I had it, I would definitely still play.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Logan X said:


> Deadly Towers, remember it? hahaha. God that game gave me nightmares. So damn hard, and only because it was poorly done. I still played it a lot though.


Deadly Towers was the type of game that I would rent on a Friday night when I was a kid, sit in the back seat of the car on the drive home, cradling it in my little 8-year-old arms, fantasizing about how I was going to stay up until 2 AM playing it. And then, when we got home, I would slip it into the ol' NES, only to be instantly squashed by how unrelentingly difficult it was. Way to ruin my childhood, Deadly Towers.


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

^haha. Sorry it crushed your hopes. 

I guess we can be thankful for the save state feature in emulators nowadays. It's actually possible to finish the game now :lol


----------



## MobiusX (Nov 14, 2008)

nothing to fear said:


> Did you try to blow in it?


I did, didn't always work, Why should I have to blow inside the Nintendo or the video game if I bought it new? because it's crappy


----------



## Lonelyguy (Nov 8, 2003)

I found a pawn shop near me that has a rack full of NES games, so I've bought a few recently to add to my collection. I found out the zapper gun won't work with my plasma TV though (won't work on LCDs either) so I'm out of luck with those games.


----------



## erasercrumbs (Dec 17, 2009)

Logan X said:


> ^haha. Sorry it crushed your hopes.


Know what's even worse? Being 8, and coming home from the local Blockbuster with a copy of Nobunaga's Ambition. Without a game manual, of course.

Might as well have been Martian Trigonometry.


----------



## Skip_DJ (Jan 30, 2010)

The NES was my favorite console of all time!
It was also the very thing that led me to my gamedev skills.
Sometime in the future, I want to make some NES games (you can do it right down to making carts etc with a donor board of the mapper and config u wanna use) but holy gb7yt87gbbr it's HARD. I can do anything on PC or other consoles, but man....so many limitations it isn't funny; the developers had it real bad, not to mention american NES is 'broken' in the most annoying ways, even in design which causes malfunctions (no mapper enhanced sound support being the worst; this is why Castlevania III is so diff for USA, I don't know if american NES can fully support MMC5 and it may have been changed to another mapper I can't recall) 

I sooo want to do it tho cuz it'd be pure sweet nostalgia for me!! 
I miss the NES days so much....


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

That's awesome, Mal. I've dabbled in some gamedev for the PC, but I've never done console stuff. I still have a NES, but it barely works and randomly restarts. I read online that I may have to pry the contacts up because they can get stuck over time, but I haven't gotten around to doing it to see if that makes the system playable. I would like to do it without spending money. I've heard you can make the system top loadable, but I think I'd have to buy something to do that. Oh, and it sucks that Duck Hunt doesn't work on newer TV's. I'll have to buy an old CRT for that one to work =/.


----------



## wjc75225 (Jul 24, 2010)

Lonelyguy said:


> I found a pawn shop near me that has a rack full of NES games, so I've bought a few recently to add to my collection. I found out the zapper gun won't work with my plasma TV though (won't work on LCDs either) so I'm out of luck with those games.


Yeah, you'll have to buy a CRT TV for it to work. However, I'm sure you could find a very cheap CRT nowadays.


----------

